

Amazon announces AWS Management Console S3 support - alonswartz
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2010/06/10/aws-management-console-adds-support-for-amazon-s3/

======
e40
Finally!! (It works for me, btw.) I can now cross off one of the last two
reasons I use Firefox instead of Chrome. The other is Gerrit, which doesn't
work in Chrome. A bit of irony there, since Google is the author of Gerrit.

The specifics of the problem: Gerrit allows you to make comments on specific
lines of code which are under review. In Chrome, you can double-click to get
the text widget up, but can't do anything with it after that (Save, Discard).
Google, if you're listening, please fix this!!

[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45235&...](http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=45235&q=gerrit&colspec=ID%20Stars%20Pri%20Area%20Feature%20Type%20Status%20Summary%20Modified%20Owner%20Mstone%20OS)

------
rlpb
It doesn't seem to be working for me. I've got the S3 tab, an empty list of
buckets, and everything else is blank. It also seems to be in some sort of
redirect loop with a three or four second delay.

Is anyone else getting this?

Edit: eventually I got "Your request to Amazon S3 is taking longer than
expected. Customers with slow internet connections may experience initial
connectivity issues using the AWS Management Console to manage their Amazon S3
resources. You can refresh your browser and try again. We���re actively
working to address this issue." I suppose I'll try again later.

~~~
imp
Same here with only eight buckets and a couple hundred total objects. Maybe
they're just overwhelmed right now...

~~~
fletchowns
But isn't that the point of S3? That it can't be overwhelmed?

I tried it out and it worked great, I only have 3 buckets though. As with the
first version of anything, there are always kinks that need to be worked out.
Great to finally see an official web based tool for managing S3 though!

